# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  SQL Database Documentation

## Junaid

Hi guys, 
Can any one tell me about any Database Documentation Tool for SQL server. 
Please reply asap. 

Junaid

----------


## Rawhide

My company just bought some copies of SQL Tools 2.0 (cheap) by Wingenius. I read about them on this site:

http://www.databasejournal.com/news/article.php/3429611

----------


## Stephen

Check out SQL Scribe at http://www.ag-software.com.  It produces database doco in compiled html format as well as being available as a web site.  

The doco is cross referenced pretty well - makes is real easy to find what uses a table or a column.

----------


## DBFan

Is there any tool that documents all the users and their privilage levels in a given database??

I looked at SQL Scribe tool but it doesn't care about documenting users at all..!

Thanks,

----------


## rmiao

May try sp_helplogins.

----------


## ndba

Hi:
I have used ApexSQL and its very good.

----------

